# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الأسرة >  ملابس بيبيهات

## khaled4

**

**

**

**

**

**

**

*اللهم ارزقنا بالذريه الصالحه*

*و اجعلهم خير جنودك يا رب العالمين*

----------


## aynad

ملابس في منتهي الشياكة يا خالد
تسلم ايدك يا رب

----------


## milly

شكرا على الملابس الحلوين
انا اذا كنت في مول بترك كل الاقسام وبقضيها في قسم ملابس الاطفال
تحياتي لك

----------


## دعاء ثابت

اية الجمال دة يا خالد واية الكوتشى البيج دة اية العسل دة يعنى الواحد نفسة يبقى عندة بيبيهات علشان الحاجات دى يسلم زوقك

----------


## رانيا عمر

طيب شوية بقي عشان البيبهات البنوتات الحلوين 
مش شفت فساتين ولا حاجة يعني .....
بلاش كده .. 
تسلم يا خالد

----------


## طالبة علم

*جنان*



*وهايلين*





*مشكور يا خالد*

----------


## ميمو المصرى

تسلم يا خالد ملابس روعه بجد
انا اجيب زيهم لاختى الصغنطوطه
ههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## *شهد*

فى منتهى الرقه والجمال يا خالد
بإنتظار جديدك


<فاطمه الزهراء>

----------


## boukybouky

*يوختي كميلة خالص ..يجننوا يا خالد بجد

لبس الأطفال ده بجد مش ممكن حاجة تخبل و الله 

حلوين اوي يا خالد تسلم إيدك 

في رعاية الله ،،،*

----------


## summar

ولاد كلهم

مافيش بنات خالص؟

بس جمال جدا

----------


## أبو منار

جميل جدا
تسلم ايدك
ادعيلي ربنا يرزقني بولد وأنا اجي اشتري من عندك
شكرا لك

----------

